# I'm impressed with this technology .



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

http://nydn.us/1KRSWzu


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup,. modular has come a long way.

We was interested in modular homes at one point, definitely a viable alternative, and in some respects better. Why not transfer that system to a multi story commercial bldg?

impressive indeed


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

No painters required :blink:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

LA Painter said:


> No painters required :blink:


We painted a new custom modular home a few years ago. Although the modules were built in a climate-controlled facility, they are delivered with the GWB primed only. The MFG's recommendation is that the clients wait ~ a year, fix any cracks, etc. that resulted from transportation/foundation issues, and finish painting.

The house itself was very nice and well built...and sits in the middle of a vineyard in the Finger Lakes region of New York. A nice gig.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Besides being modular looked to me like they were a very well orignized machine building that project. Here would take 19 days just to unload the trucks.


----------

